# TIG ?



## Aukai (Jan 19, 2022)

I need to join the ends of a 1/8 SS ring made from 1/8 308 TIG rod for tuna fishing. Can they just be fused with a sharp tungsten , or is filler needed?


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 19, 2022)

Can’t imagine you would need filler. That said if someone with actual experience I’d tend to go with it.
Filler would be the same material, right?

I’ve done gas welds without filler, TIG should be the same.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 19, 2022)

Same 308 I have 1/16 TIG, and .025, .030 MIG wire.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 19, 2022)

I wouldn't think that filler would be needed. Needle sharp 1/16" electrode.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 19, 2022)

What type of amperage?


----------



## akjeff (Jan 20, 2022)

That'll take some experimentation! I'd start down low at 30-40A or so and work up until it puddles/fuses quickly. If you have a piece of copper to put behind it that would help. That thing will get hot really fast, and it will be easy to blow it apart. Pulsed may be worth a try if your welder has that option. Going to be a fine line between not enough, and too much.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 20, 2022)

non pulsed Miller Syncrowave 250.......


----------



## 682bear (Jan 20, 2022)

You can fuse it without filler, but will likely end up with an undercut... if looks are important, I would use filler.

-Bear


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 20, 2022)

682bear said:


> You can fuse it without filler, but will likely end up with an undercut... if looks are important, I would use filler.
> 
> -Bear



Your had better use the filler like bear recommends... it would be a shame to miss a prize tuna because it doesn't like the look of your weld!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm only looking for strength., I'll see how the under cut looks..


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 20, 2022)

Ita gonna take some trial/error. I would try 30-40 amps and I’d arc of the filler rod touching the part to be welded. Then move torch at weld joint. Dead sharp and long point. Good luck.


----------



## xr650rRider (Jan 20, 2022)

I'd turn it up to 200 amps, hold tungsten close and give it a quick on/off pulse just like a small tack.  Be stronger than the rest of the pieces.  Might have to come back and do another 180 degrees, depends on how it looks.


----------



## rabler (Jan 20, 2022)

I'd be tempted to try using 3/32 filler laid in there before hitting it with the TIG.  Or braze it with al bronze. You might also try clamping it in a vice to sink some of the heat.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jan 20, 2022)

xr650rRider said:


> I'd turn it up to 200 amps, hold tungsten close and give it a quick on/off pulse just like a small tack. Be stronger than the rest of the pieces. Might have to come back and do another 180 degrees, depends on how it looks.


I was thinking the same approach to this, lightning quick high amperage tacks.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Jan 26, 2022)

I got to the rings today, I tried the 200 amp setting, it was to explosive, and I could not control the burn. Next I tried the 40 amp suggestion, and that was much more controllable. I chickened out on using a single ring, and added a 2nd for my piece of mind, not wanting to have a failure with one or more big tunas on the hauler line. When I trust my welding I'll start using a single ring. I need 6 joints to make up 1 rig so I have a few spares.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 26, 2022)

Aukai said:


> I got to the rings today, I tried the 200 amp setting, it was to explosive, and I could not control the burn. Next I tried the 40 amp suggestion, and that was much more controllable. I chickened out on using a single ring, and added a 2nd for my piece of mind, not wanting to have a failure with one or more big tunas on the hauler line. When I trust my welding I'll start using a single ring. I need 6 joints to make up 1 rig so I have a few spares.


So, filler or not?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 26, 2022)

No filler, just managed the fusion, some better than others.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jan 27, 2022)

Try putting something just behind the weld -- a piece of sheet metal would work. The idea is to trap some argon around the weld instead of letting it just go by while pulling some air into the weld. Your weld will look better and be easier to accomplish.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2022)

I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2022)

720# main line,  400# to the bird, the spool is too full, I'm going to have to pull out some backing line.


----------

